# salmon pink birdeater spiderlings



## bish667 (May 30, 2008)

Has anyone had any salmon pink birdeater spiderlings?
I was informed they would grow up to 6 inch leg span within 12 months.
I got them in November 2007 and so far they have moulted once each and have not grown much.
Anyone else have any experience with them?
They seem to eat ok when they want to.
Currently they are about 1 cm long.


----------



## matthias (May 30, 2008)

An old female can get to the 10" neighborhood. And yes if you really stuff them (power feed) at 80 degrees you would seen one grow 6" in a year. But why would you want to? Keep feeding them well and they will grow at their own pace, and healthier to boot.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## David Burns (May 30, 2008)

In my experience, I've succesfully bred them twice, 1000s of slings, they grow quite slowly until they get over 5cm.

At 1cm it should be moulting every couple of months.  Maybe keep it a bit warmer.  It could take a year or so before it gets to 5cm.


----------



## bish667 (May 30, 2008)

As long as its normal for them to grow quite slowly then i'll just continue as i am as they appear to be healthy and not stressed.

A month or 2 ago i did move them into a warmer place so that may have encouraged the moult as they only moulted the last few weeks.

I can see they're eating as iv seen them with crickets in their grasp/mouth.

When they're this small its more of a pain keeping an eye on them, that would be the only reason i want them to grow quicker but i wont force feed them.

Years ago i had a baby pink toe and it was 2-3 cms as a spiderling and i thought that was small!

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Moltar (May 30, 2008)

It's normal for them to grow slowly when they're small but it's not normal to go 7 months without a molt. I'm in agreement that it may have had to do with temperature. Now that you're keeping them warmer they should start molting more rapidly somewhere on the order of every 30-45 days. As they get bigger the molts will slow.

Also, as a matter of personal opinion I think it's fine to feed heavily (within reason) when they're very small like that. It helps them get past that delicate tiny sling stage more quickly.


----------



## bish667 (May 30, 2008)

I generally throw in about 2 micro crickets every 4-5 days usually, when they're hungry iv noticed the cricket in their mouth within an hour or 2. If after about 24 hours the cricket is still lively and not been eaten i will take it out.

Once they're bigger it'll be so much easier to feed them as the crickets wont be so small and annoying.


----------



## proper_tea (May 30, 2008)

From what I have read a well fed sling, kept at higher temperature, and with a higher oxygen content, will not only grow faster, but will be a better breeder as an adult.  

It is also my understanding that power-feeding a sling has very little effect on their overall lifespan.  As long as you back-off when it matures you will be fine.  A T has a set number of molts in its lifetime, and feeding it more increases the rate at which it will molt.  However, feeding it more as a sling so that it grows a little bit fast in its first year will hardly cause it to die 6 months later.  Your T may live for 17 year and 2 months, rather than 17 years and 4 months, but that will be the only difference.


----------



## halfwaynowhere (May 30, 2008)

mine have molted 2-3 times since I got them in march... The biggest is still under 2", and I feed them one cricket once a week.


----------



## Thoth (May 30, 2008)

2-3 years is a more typical timeline for them to get that large.


----------



## TalonAWD (May 30, 2008)

I had a 1/4" > parahybana sling mature into a 6-7" adult Mature Male in 9 months. Sent him to breed and he bred like a champ. (I also had a Female L. parahybana grow to be 9" legspan and it took her two years.) 
I fed the male everyday he could eat. So with that being said, you can powerfeed them (Giving him an all you can eat buffet every day) and they will grow fast. You pretty much decide the pace. If you want them bigger fast than keep its abdomen fat. Than slow down when its bigger and you will have it longer. 
All my slings get powerfed untill they are at least 2" legspan. This gets them and me out of the delicate stage.

Reactions: Face Palm 1


----------



## Gagamba (May 31, 2008)

i guess it's just reasonable powerfeeding them when they are tiny,like around 1cm. i just got my L. para sling 1cm ,about 2weeks ago,and i had been feeding it two pinheads twice a day everyday. and it gobbles them up really fast,as soon as the crix fell,it immediately went for it.

i believe temperature has a great part to it,because here in the Philippines,it gets around 80-85 farenheit everyday plus the humidity is nearly 80% or more,so i believe the Ts here are more active. i'm just waiting for my l. para sling to refuse to feed,which will indicate that it is going to molt.but so far it is still feeding.

but my goal in powerfeeding my slings would just to get them past the delicate 1-2cm sling stage,but once they get around 3/4 inch to an inch,thats when i slow down. just like what i did when i got my c. fasciatum at 1 cm,but now its around an inch so i feed it once a week.


----------



## dtknow (May 31, 2008)

a 6-7 inch MM of this species really is not a large one.


----------



## littlemissnunu (Jan 2, 2011)

*Plz help!!!!*

Okay I have A salmon pink tarantula spiderling I think lol I bought a salmon pink bird-eater about 2 months ago but then she got lost for 15 days...eeep:8o so I found her yesterday and she's allot bigger now about 1.5 times the size she was before she got lost... she's pink with black toes but I haven't seen a salmon spiderling with black fangs and she has black fangs...did I maybe find the wrong spider? plz help


thanx alot:worship: nunu


----------



## Musicwolf (Jan 2, 2011)

littlemissnunu said:


> Okay I have A salmon pink tarantula spiderling I think lol I bought a salmon pink bird-eater about 2 months ago but then she got lost for 15 days...eeep:8o so I found her yesterday and she's allot bigger now about 1.5 times the size she was before she got lost... she's pink with black toes but I haven't seen a salmon spiderling with black fangs and she has black fangs...did I maybe find the wrong spider? plz help
> 
> 
> thanx alot:worship: nunu


sounds to me like you found your spiderling, but she's JUST gone through a molt and hasn't hardened up yet. All of their fangs turn black when they are finished hardening. Be VERY careful with her right now - - if she's back in her cage, just leave her alone and let her finish hardening for another week before you even try to feed her.


----------



## webbedone (Jan 2, 2011)

You dont want to disturb a spider after a molt, thats the time they stretch out and grow their new exoskeleton to its full potential they are also very squishy at the time and alot of things can go wrong before their little shells harden up do not disturb  let it rest from the ordeal and make sure it is properly hydrated.

On the subject of L.Parahybana being a fast grower:

In my honest opinion, i think that any tarantula is potetially a fast grower in their spiderling stages if you provide the right conditions e.g. power feed, crank the heat a bit and make sure its humid enough every spiderling will molt 30 or so days on the dot. Also lets not forget that there are species that will consume pray more readily than others. An A.Genic and L.Parahybana will eat almost greedily and rarely refuse food thusly those Trantulas if power fed would grow rapidly and molt more often than say a B. Smithi or a Rosie that goes on a little fast now and than.

So the answer i believe is in the predetermined conditions of the environment that you raise your slings  in. Power feed and keep in temps above 80 and your L.Parahybana will explode in size.


----------



## Scorpionking20 (Jan 2, 2011)

I recieved a large batch of 1st instars and have been raising several of those through probably 5'ish molts.  They are still pretty small, but once they hit a larger size (1.5/2 inch perhaps) they gain a lot more size with each molt.

As first instars, they are ridiculously teeny tiny!  Like a period teeny...it's amazing.


----------



## TalonAWD (Jan 2, 2011)

webbedone said:


> You dont want to disturb a spider after a molt, thats the time they stretch out and grow their new exoskeleton to its full potential they are also very squishy at the time and alot of things can go wrong before their little shells harden up do not disturb  let it rest from the ordeal and make sure it is properly hydrated.
> 
> On the subject of L.Parahybana being a fast grower:
> 
> ...


A big *+1*
Very well said!


----------



## ArachnoYak (Jan 2, 2011)

TalonAWD said:


> I had a 1/4" > parahybana sling mature into a 6-7" adult Mature Male in 9 months.


Wow, that is unbelieveable, literally.


----------



## LordPofas (Jan 5, 2011)

*help a newbie out*

Hi, I just got 2 slings yesterday, my first T's, one is an LP the other is a N. Chromatus. The NC already ate 3 crickets between yesterday and today, the LP on the other hand flees from the cricket. It has a bald abdomen, is this a sign that in might be molting soon?


----------



## webbedone (Jan 5, 2011)

Picture isnt the greatest but from the looks of it its nice and plump it might be getting ready to molt, keep an eye on it next few days if its abdomen starts to darken up its a sure sign thats the case, tarantulas usually start to refuse food a few days before they molt and yours looks nice and healthy so i wouldnt worry at all as long as its got a water bowl and privacy


----------



## Nerri1029 (Jan 7, 2011)

proper_tea said:


> From what I have read a well fed sling, kept at higher temperature, and with a higher oxygen content, will not only grow faster, but will be a better breeder as an adult.
> 
> It is also my understanding that power-feeding a sling has very little effect on their overall lifespan.  As long as you back-off when it matures you will be fine.  *A T has a set number of molts in its lifetime*, and feeding it more increases the rate at which it will molt.  However, feeding it more as a sling so that it grows a little bit fast in its first year will hardly cause it to die 6 months later.  Your T may live for 17 year and 2 months, rather than 17 years and 4 months, but that will be the only difference.


Can you point me to where you got that from as I've always wanted a definitive answer about it.


----------



## EndlessForms (Jan 7, 2011)

i have a 4" parahybana keeping her at room temp. and just got her gonna feed her for the first time tonight. at this size, how ofter do they molt on average? i'm not going to 'power feed' it but i just want to know how long until she grows a bit...i propably should raise the temp


----------



## webbedone (Jan 8, 2011)

Room temperature is just fine i heat my house to roughly 75 and mine eats like no one's business, it takes around 30 days give or take 3 days for a SLING to molt in a case of a young juvie like 4 inches it could be up to 2 months or more, the bigger they get the longer it takes them to complete the molt, eventually when they reach maturity they will only molt once a year. Enjoy your LP i love mine!


----------



## LordPofas (Jan 8, 2011)

webbedone said:


> Picture isnt the greatest but from the looks of it its nice and plump it might be getting ready to molt, keep an eye on it next few days if its abdomen starts to darken up its a sure sign thats the case, tarantulas usually start to refuse food a few days before they molt and yours looks nice and healthy so i wouldnt worry at all as long as its got a water bowl and privacy


So today I noticed that it webbed itself in its hide, is that a sign that it is molting? Sorry for the newbie questions


----------



## Musicwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

LordPofas said:


> So today I noticed that it webbed itself in its hide, is that a sign that it is molting? Sorry for the newbie questions


It often is, but it certainly is not a difinitive sign of an upcoming molt.


----------



## BrettG (Jan 10, 2011)

Nerri1029 said:


> Can you point me to where you got that from as I've always wanted a definitive answer about it.


I have seen it in TKG.


----------



## Musicwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

BrettG said:


> I have seen it in TKG.


I "think" that was just a hypothesis, but the book is at home . . . . could you quote the paragraph or list a page?


----------



## KnightinGale (Jan 10, 2011)

Do you have an exact quote? Looking at the Lifecycle section in my TKG, I find this:

"In tarantulas, the total number of instars is inconsistant, depending on the species, the state of nutrition, temperature, sex, the individual, and perhaps other variables."
Also:
"However, female tarantulas commonly experience several to dozens of postultimate molts."

In my edition, (not sure which one it is, not 3rd) that can be found on page 29.


----------



## LordPofas (Jan 10, 2011)

Musicwolf said:


> It often is, but it certainly is not a difinitive sign of an upcoming molt.


Could it be a cause for concern?


----------



## TomM (Jan 10, 2011)

I got my LP as a 1.5" sling in October of 2009.  I power fed it until it was around 4.5" and by September of 2010, it was just over 6", It's been fasting since the beginning of November so I'm hoping it molts soon.  I should also mention that I'm 99% sure that it's male, but it does tend to eat/ruin it's molts.  I have yet to find any remains of spermathecae.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Musicwolf (Jan 11, 2011)

LordPofas said:


> Could it be a cause for concern?


No, I wouldn't be concerned at all - - sometimes it seems they just want to retreat for a while. Certain ones of my Ts disappear for a month or more at a time, but they always reappear when they get hungry. Just keep water available and watch to see what happens next  - - with any luck, it'll be a molt, and you'll have a new and bigger spider soon 

Oh, just re-read some of the earlier part of the thread - - if this is the same T with the bald abdomen that has now webbed itself in, then I'd definitely lean toward a molt coming! Congrats in advance!


----------



## rd_07 (Jan 11, 2011)

bish667 said:


> Has anyone had any salmon pink birdeater spiderlings?
> I was informed they would grow up to 6 inch leg span within 12 months.
> I got them in November 2007 and so far they have moulted once each and have not grown much.
> Anyone else have any experience with them?
> ...



i have 2 specimen both came from same eggsack
thing is 1 is 4.5inch in just 5mo and the other is 3.25inch only
both female guaranteed via exuvium

i give them food at the same time its just the smaller one rarely eats unlike the other that eats like pig

both around 5mo


----------



## norma1106 (Oct 31, 2020)

This is my little one, had her almost a week and she’s thriving. I say she lol.
She is 1.5cm now. Been offering her dead brown crickets as she isn’t a fan of alive ones at the moment.

Reactions: Face Palm 1


----------

